# Monarch Mountain



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

Affordable in what way?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Where exactly is Salida? I am not familiar with it. Is it in the northern part of the state?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

It's in the eastern slope of the Rockies.

It's affordable compared to most of the other places there, like Apen and Breckenridge. The lodging isn't bad, and it won' t break the bank to spend a weekend there.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

How is it as far as difficulty goes? When I think of the Rockies, I get a mental image of the (seemingly) sheer drops my boyfriend seems to prefer.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

LOL! No, it's not THAT difficult. They have some pretty sick slopes, but it also has stuff thats average I guess.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

Hehehe. Okay. :grins: I'll add it to my "Maybe, one day" list.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

I've always wanted to se Colorado. I guess if I would go I would check out that resort. I didn't know of it, I'll have to look it up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

If given the chance, I would love to see that place and give it a try, then do some snowboarding around...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Don't we all  . We all need a break and vacation far far away from my home, and this place is especially far from me! Since im on the east coast.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

JTingly said:


> Don't we all  . We all need a break and vacation far far away from my home, and this place is especially far from me! Since im on the east coast.


well, good for you, JT, wish i am anywhere nearer that place, too


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey, just wondered why i am following a post that is off-topic? thought I am the one off-topic here but what is this, soupedup69? looks like a spam to me  besides, it is off-topic


----------

